# Dew Drop Lecture



## crono782 (Oct 29, 2013)

Has anybody ever learned or better yet actually given this lecture before? It'll be a challenge for sure, but I think I would like to give it a go and would like anyone's experience as to how well it was received. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## MarkR (Oct 29, 2013)

Never heard of it.


----------



## masonicdove (Oct 29, 2013)

crono782 said:


> Has anybody ever learned or better yet actually given this lecture before? It'll be a challenge for sure, but I think I would like to give it a go and would like anyone's experience as to how well it was received.
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry HD



I just read through it and it is a beautiful lecture.


----------



## ShadyGrove821 (Oct 29, 2013)

I've heard it delivered on two occasions, and it is indeed beautiful.


----------



## crono782 (Oct 29, 2013)

Awesome. For those who have heard it, was it given in entirety or just the "dew drop" section?


My Freemasonry


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 29, 2013)

Can't say as I've ever heard of it.


----------



## crono782 (Oct 29, 2013)

Basically its an expasive lecture for a part of the FC. It's said it was penned by Pike, but found much earlier (prior to 1875) and even published in GLoMS work. In fact, upon inspection it appears that the corresponding section of the Texas (and I suspect other states') monitorial work for the FC is taken directly from this lecture in a greatly reduced form (as excerpts from the larger whole). Lightfoot quotes the lecture itself in his monitor w/ commentaries (though rearranged from the older version). You can find it reproduced in its entirety in Mackey's Encyclopedia. It's quite long and a tad complicated. If given in its entirely, it would effectively be the equivalent of giving that particular monitorial section. The paragraph specifically addressing the "dew drop" is very well written and is most impressive to hear recited.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Oct 29, 2013)

crono782 said:


> Basically its an expasive lecture for a part of the FC. It's said it was penned by Pike, but found much earlier (prior to 1875) and even published in GLoMS work. In fact, upon inspection it appears that the corresponding section of the Texas (and I suspect other states') monitorial work for the FC is taken directly from this lecture in a greatly reduced form (as excerpts from the larger whole). Lightfoot quotes the lecture itself in his monitor w/ commentaries (though rearranged from the older version). You can find it reproduced in its entirety in Mackey's Encyclopedia. It's quite long and a tad complicated. If given in its entirely, it would effectively be the equivalent of giving that particular monitorial section. The paragraph specifically addressing the "dew drop" is very well written and is most impressive to hear recited.


Like you mentioned, it reads similar to our Letter G at the end of our FC degree.


----------



## Richard H. Moen (Jul 15, 2014)

Yes, I deliver the Dew Drop lecture routinely.  Most of the participants enjoy it, a few find it too long and/or difficult to grasp 0r something.  It is a joy to deliver.


----------



## Mike Martin (Jul 15, 2014)

That's a new one on me! I don't suppose there is somewhere that I can read through it?

Mike


----------



## crono782 (Jul 15, 2014)

http://www.phoenixmasonry.org/the_builder_1916_may.htm

I am specifically using paragraph 6 (after the introductory paragraph) in what I will use in the DDL. Some other bits are used elsewhere in our monitor so I only use that paragraph, though it is beautiful in its entirety. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks!  I've always wondered what the Dew Drop lecture is.  Beautiful and mostly familiar.

Paragraph 1 is part of the California SD lecture "staircase" of the 2nd degree.  Paragraphs 4, 8 and 9 are part of the California WM lecture "middle chamber" of the 2nd degree.

When I saw my first Texas 2nd degree I asked where the rest of the lecture went and recited paragraph 4.  The elderly PM I asked smiled sadly.  He told me that's part of the long form that almost never gets delivered any more.


----------



## Mike Martin (Jul 16, 2014)

Ahh it seems to be a piece based upon the Lectures of the Craft compiled by William Preston (1742 - 1818). He dedicated much of his time between 1765 to 1772 travelling among English Lodges and compiling the Craft working that had been passed down orally and finally published his work "Illustrations of Masonry" in 1772.

The lectures were subsequently published and are slightly amended depending on what version of the Ceremonies a Lodge works. Sadly they are often neglecetd in English Lodges with the cutrrent fashion being to concentrate on the degree Ceremonies but happily Lodges (my own included) are beginning to work them again so that Brethren undrestand what they are involved with.

You can read through the Lectures of the Craft here (I think page 47 may be the basis of this piece) : http://www.archive.org/stream/cu31924030313070#page/n61/mode/2up


----------



## Pscyclepath (Jul 20, 2014)

Comparing to the Arkansas Monitor, it appears to be an expansion on the "G Lecture," given by the Master at the close of the second section of the Fellowcraft degree.   

Beautiful piece...   I've copied it and stuck it in my Monitor for future use;  I have a couple of Fellowcrafts coming up in the next couple of months where it will be my turn to do the G Lecture ;-)


----------



## Tex (Aug 9, 2017)

I give the Dew Drop lecture after the FC lecture because the committee of work, in Texas, determined it was not part of the main lecture. It is a beautiful piece of work and is icing on the cake in the FC degree. It can be found readily on the internet.


----------



## Bloke (Feb 17, 2019)

I am bumping this because there is some good info in it..

Also
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...0Lecture.pdf&usg=AOvVaw12TnHP9RFhL73KljFY-dQ4


----------



## Tex (Feb 18, 2019)

crono782 said:


> Has anybody ever learned or better yet actually given this lecture before? It'll be a challenge for sure, but I think I would like to give it a go and would like anyone's experience as to how well it was received.
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry HD[/QUOTE
> Here in Texas back in 1974 I gave it quite often in the Fellowcraft  lecture but was reminded by the committee on work that it was not to be given as part of the degree but it can be given after. It is a beautiful piece of work.


----------

